# Best Ryzen 5000 CPU to buy?



## wuubb (Dec 27, 2020)

I've been considering the 5800x since it's the highest number of cores with still only 1 CCX, since in the past my understanding was that multiple CCXs added latency problems. I've read that the 5800x though is only marginally better than a 10700k at $120 more, and at that point one should move up to the 5900x. I've also thought about just going all out on a 5950x so that I don't have to worry about running larger projects or upgrading for a while.

Are the problems with multiple CCX chips resolved, and is there anywhere I can get some info on how these CPUs work in a music production context? ScanProAudio has yet to release anything on these chips (probably cause of the scarcity).


----------



## easyrider (Dec 27, 2020)

5950x

Then move on with your life


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2020)

wuubb said:


> 1 CCX, since in the past my understanding was that multiple CCXs added latency problems


That was with the previous generation. Now with the huge shared cache this is not an issue anymore.
I just got my new system running with a 5950x - had not the time to "VSTi DAW benchmark" it, but did some other quick tests and measured the system latency with LatencyMon and it looks great so far.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 27, 2020)

Without a doubt I’m buying the 5950X.


----------



## wuubb (Dec 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> That was with the previous generation. Now with the huge shared cache this is not an issue anymore.


Great to hear, I'm leaning closer to the 5950x now with this in mind.


----------



## composingkeys (Dec 27, 2020)

@Ben congrats on your new setup! How much RAM does your 5950x machine have? Is there an issue to use all 4 DDR slots without affecting performance? Looking forward to some benchmarks . I wonder how much Polyphony one can get out of it or how many Diva instances playing that can eat lots of CPU? I'm very tempted to get a 5950x but then again 2021 they release a 5nm CPU which of course probably means a big leap in performance. I'm currently on an old 5960 i7 Clocked to 4.2 Ghz and 64 GB of Ram which has kept up pretty well. It's hard to know what kind of jump in actual performance I would get when switching from an Intel to AMD, etc.


----------



## muk (Dec 28, 2020)

Do we have any idea yet how much better the 5950x will perform for audio tasks than the 5900x? I am unsure which one to buy. @rgames argues that once you hit 8 to 10 cores, more cores are not going to make a difference for daw uses. So I am wondering, will the 16 cores of the 5950x actually make much of a difference over the 5900x?


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 28, 2020)

muk said:


> Do we have any idea yet how much better the 5950x will perform for audio tasks than the 5900x? I am unsure which one to buy. @rgames argues that once you hit 8 to 10 cores, more cores are not going to make a difference for daw uses. So I am wondering, will the 16 cores of the 5950x actually make much of a difference over the 5900x?


I've ordered a 5950x.
We can't really be sure about the difference til Scan do their audio test, but looking at various benchmarks like Cinebench etc. I'd expect around 15-20% better performance.

As I'm upgrading an only 4 year old PC, I decided it was worth the extra money, but YMMV. At least with 5950x I know I'm getting a significant upgrade.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2020)

composingkeys said:


> How much RAM does your 5950x machine have? Is there an issue to use all 4 DDR slots without affecting performance?


64GB, two RAM modules just in case I want to upgrade in near future. 
There shouldn't be a real performance penalty when using all 4 slots. 


composingkeys said:


> but then again 2021 they release a 5nm CPU which of course probably means a big leap in performance.


With this logic you can wait even a year longer  
But seriously, this gen was delayed for months because of covid, the demand is still higher then production. My guess is that you won't be able to get the next Gen CPUs next year for affordable prices.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2020)

muk said:


> Do we have any idea yet how much better the 5950x will perform for audio tasks than the 5900x? I am unsure which one to buy. @rgames argues that once you hit 8 to 10 cores, more cores are not going to make a difference for daw uses. So I am wondering, will the 16 cores of the 5950x actually make much of a difference over the 5900x?


Single core performance is higher, that's something directly noticeable in audio workloads. Still, even the 5900x has a great single core performance. 
Most DAWs will probably not profit from more cores, but VEP will, and Cubase 10/11 also got improvents in multi-tasking (info from the changelog, haven't measured it myself yet)


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> Single core performance is higher, that's something directly noticeable in audio workloads. Still, even the 5900x has a great single core performance.
> Most DAWs will probably not profit from more cores, but VEP will, and Cubase 10/11 also got improvents in multi-tasking (info from the changelog, haven't measured it myself yet)



I Tested Cubase 11 under windows, and it has a nice improvement in Multi-tasking 

of course, VEP is still the best solution


----------



## muk (Dec 28, 2020)

Good to know, thanks @R. Soul and @Ben In that case I'll probably go with the 5950x when it becomes available again.


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 28, 2020)

muk said:


> Good to know, thanks @R. Soul and @Ben In that case I'll probably go with the 5950x when it becomes available again.


It looks like stock might be more available from next week - at least here in UK. 
If you want one asap, I'd recommend signing up with Stock informer / Part alert on Discord, as they give you updates as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> 64GB, two RAM modules just in case I want to upgrade in near future.
> There shouldn't be a real performance penalty when using all 4 slots.
> 
> With this logic you can wait even a year longer
> But seriously, this gen was delayed for months because of covid, the demand is still higher then production. My guess is that you won't be able to get the next Gen CPUs next year for affordable prices.


Ben did you Manage to get that Ripjaw running at 3600mhz? I have the same kit and i can’t boot at 3600mhz...


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Ben did you Manage to get that Ripjaw running at 3600mhz? I have the same kit and i can’t boot at 3600mhz...


No problems here. I simply turned on XMP in the bios and selected the first profile.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> No problems here. I simply turned on XMP in the bios and selected the first profile.



What mobo?


----------



## muk (Dec 28, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> If you want one asap, I'd recommend signing up with Stock informer / Part alert on Discord, as they give you updates as soon as it becomes available.



Thanks! It doesn't seem to be available for Switzerland. But I am in no hurry. My seven year old build is still running, from day one without a single hiccup. Don't laugh, the cpu is an E3-1230 v3  Even if a few weeks more don't matter that much, it's about time to upgrade.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Ben did you Manage to get that Ripjaw running at 3600mhz? I have the same kit and i can’t boot at 3600mhz...


Use 1usmus DRAM Calculator








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html...




www.overclock.net





And let BIOS auto set the VSOC, CLDO VDDP, VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD.

But first look at this




__





AMD DRAM Guide


Samsung B Die is optimal. DDR4-3800 using XMP to hit a 1:1. I read a while back that 3800 will set itself down to 3733 automatically via the memory controller. That article has since vanished and I forgot the title. But the pdf. below is helpful for understanding an AMD system...




vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

Pictus said:


> Use 1usmus DRAM Calculator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I‘m sending the Ripjaw back...was not impressed....one bank actually died on me while testing.....It was Hynix .....


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What mobo?


MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WiFi
Had no problems with it or the ram so far.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I‘m sending the Ripjaw back...was not impressed....one bank actually died on me while testing.....It was Hynix .....


This time, get the Crucial Ballistix.

Use HWiNFO64 https://www.hwinfo.com/download/
and ZenTimings https://zentimings.protonrom.com/
to make sure the BIOS is using correct values.

BTW, before doing tests, I set the case FANs to 100% to avoid overheat.
Here the TOP case fans throw air at the RAM sticks...


----------

